# LTD necks compared to Ibanez/Jackson necks?



## nilenecrophagist (Oct 29, 2012)

Currently I have an Ibanez RG7321, which I like a lot because of it's flat neck. In my experience, Ibanez and Jacksons tend have really flat/thin necks, but I tried my friend's LTD 6 string and it seems to have a slightly rounded neck, which I don't like so much. does this apply to the LTD 7 strings also?

I am thinking of getting an LTD MH - 417, but there's no way for me to try one before, I would have to buy online.

What do you guys think of the LTD necks as compared to the Ibanez and Jackson necks that I favour?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 29, 2012)

I noticed that. My Ibby is wide but flat, and my LTD is narrow but rounded.


----------



## sear (Oct 29, 2012)

ESP/LTD necks are thicker, with a D shape that becomes more rounded near the nut. In my opinion, they are more comfortable for long-term play. Those Ibanez necks cramp up my hand after a few hours, but ESP necks are much more contoured to fit what you are likely to be playing in a given position, without being so big that you have to wrestle with them like some of the Gibson or Fender neck profiles.


----------



## nilenecrophagist (Oct 29, 2012)

Hmm interesting. Im not sure whether Id like the neck or not, and there's no guitar shops any where near me that sell LTD 7 strings. I was interested in the MH 417 because it seemed a very good price for the a guitar with EMGs, but I'm really not sure I want to take the risk being that I am really a fan of the very flat necks like on my Ibanez and on my friend's Dean Rusty cooley.

I was also looking at the Jackson SLAT 7 (the old one with the proper Jackson 7 inline headstock and floyd rose, Im afraid I cant stand the look of the new ones theyve just released. Hard to find any of this in the UK though!


----------



## feraledge (Oct 29, 2012)

If you like thin flat necks, then the esp thin U is probably not going to be your favorite. I like the thin U on my ESPs, but I prefer the extra thin U on my M-I over that. I really love the extra thin flat necks which ESP only uses on bolt ons and the Buz 7. Those are more in line with the Jackson speed neck.
I briefly had the mh 417, but when it comes to 7 strings a thin U feels uncomfortable and bulky to me so I sold it and went with an Ibanez. I don't have small hands, but 7s aren't my primary guitars, so the extra reach feels like a bigger jump on even moderately thicker necks.
Long story short, I'd go with the Buz 7 or Ibanez. The x series Jacksons lack quality which is unfortunate. I've never tried the SLAT 7 personally, but I think I've read that the necks are a bit on the thicker side like the COW 7. I can't verify that, but if you branch out from Ibanez and like the wizard 7 feel, i'd make sure you try it before you buy it.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 29, 2012)

ESP/LTD and Jackson both multiple different neck profiles. 

The main LTD ones are "Thin" and "Extra Thin" - you will want Extra Thin to be similar to the Ibanez. 

Jackson has "Speed" and "Soloist" - you will want the speed neck.

The ESP "Thin U" and Jackson "Soloist" neck profiles are both the slightly thicker and more rounded profiles than your average Ibanez Wizard - unfortunately for you those are what is featured on the MH-417 and SLAT3-7. I'm not sure about the other LTD and Jackson models but you can probably find the neck shapes online.


----------



## nilenecrophagist (Oct 31, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> ESP/LTD and Jackson both multiple different neck profiles.
> 
> The main LTD ones are "Thin" and "Extra Thin" - you will want Extra Thin to be similar to the Ibanez.
> 
> ...



Ok thanks man that was very helpful. why does Jackson call it "Speed" and "Soloist" surely a speed neck is god for soloing, but soloist makes it sound like that guitar is more suited to soloing or something? hmm that is unfortunate that both those guitars have those necks.

I wish there was a way for me to try both these guitars! I might be able to adapt to those necks. But anyway, how are the necks on Agile 7 strings? thanks a lot for your answer man, helped me to understand a lot


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Oct 31, 2012)

I've never been a big neck person - in that i'm rarely bothered by a difference in shape. I've been an ibanez guy most of my life, but recently acquired two low-midrange LTDs. Pretty impressed with the way the H-100FM plays. It's just a smooth, easy to play guitar.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 31, 2012)

nilenecrophagist said:


> Ok thanks man that was very helpful. why does Jackson call it "Speed" and "Soloist" surely a speed neck is god for soloing, but soloist makes it sound like that guitar is more suited to soloing or something? hmm that is unfortunate that both those guitars have those necks.
> 
> I wish there was a way for me to try both these guitars! I might be able to adapt to those necks. But anyway, how are the necks on Agile 7 strings? thanks a lot for your answer man, helped me to understand a lot



The Soloist profile is basically what was used on all Jacksons at first (RR and Soloists), the speed neck came later and is now used on the KV/KE/WR models while the RR and Soloist still have the thicker profile. It's not huge by any means, it just is not Wizard thin. 

The Agiles I've played are similar to the regular Jackson/LTD profiles. 

I can't think of any fixed-bridge 7-strings with very thin necks besides the Ibanez RG7321/7421/7621.


----------



## otisct20 (Nov 1, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> The Soloist profile is basically what was used on all Jacksons at first (RR and Soloists), the speed neck came later and is now used on the KV/KE/WR models while the RR and Soloist still have the thicker profile. It's not huge by any means, it just is not Wizard thin.
> 
> The Agiles I've played are similar to the regular Jackson/LTD profiles.
> 
> I can't think of any fixed-bridge 7-strings with very thin necks besides the Ibanez RG7321/7421/7621.




I dont agree with the Agile statement, they feel very different to the 417 (which I own) and all of the schecter or new jackson 7 strings i have played. The 417 is thicker than an ibby and a bit more rounded but very comfy. But if you want thin and comfy with a slightly more rounded profile than ibanez I would go with the new X series jackson sevens. I love the feel of them.


----------



## vstealth (Nov 1, 2012)

ltd necks do feel big to me compared to ibanez. I seem to hold the ltd differently then other guitars, its really strange.

Comparing my ltd to my bc rich, I can play the bc rich for hours no problem but my thumb when using my ltd starts to hurt.


----------



## Mprinsje (Nov 1, 2012)

the ESP thin-u neck is really comfy IMO, more rounded than the ridiculously flat ibby wizard necks on the RG7321, which is why i barely play my RG. shame really... 

Still, all a matter of preference, if you like the wizard, you probably won't like the mh417.


----------



## bradthelegend (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't get along with the flatness of Ibanez necks, so the slight roundness of LTD necks is just perfect for me. In my experience, Jackson necks are similar, just slightly wider.


----------



## tripguitar (Nov 1, 2012)

i own an ltd h302 (6 string) and an ltd mh307 (7 string).

besides the width for the extra string the necks feel surprisingly similar. I never felt comfortable on those ibby wizard necks and my h302 always felt like a perfect match for me. when i went from the ltd 6 string to the ltd 7 string it was like a seemless transition.

i would think that if you dont like the way a 6 string ltd neck feels, then you probably wouldnt like the 7 string ltd neck either.

although take my words with a grain of salt because i've never played an MH-417 and i dont know if the neck on my MH-307 is the same or not.


----------



## E9977 (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeah, I've played with a few ESP/LTD 7 strings... most recently the Nergal signature and an MH-417. The necks are significantly beefier and more rounded than any of the RG 7 strings I've tried. It's more of a "C" shape, while the Wizard is more of a "D". They also have a full gloss finish on the back. 

My old main guitar was an MH-400. It's a great guitar, but once I tried some some RGs, I realized that I really preferred the thin, unfinished necks, and the much higher fretboard radius.


----------



## jvms (Nov 1, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> The Soloist profile is basically what was used on all Jacksons at first (RR and Soloists), the speed neck came later and is now used on the KV/KE/WR models while the RR and Soloist still have the thicker profile. It's not huge by any means, it just is not Wizard thin.
> 
> The Agiles I've played are similar to the regular Jackson/LTD profiles.
> 
> I can't think of any fixed-bridge 7-strings with very thin necks besides the Ibanez RG7321/7421/7621.



Is the Speed neck comparable to the Wizard? Do you know the measurements?


----------

